# Crappie finshing in CA



## ktsand13 (Feb 17, 2009)

I am stationed in CA 'til this coming fall and I was wondering if anyone had a few tips on chasing down some crappies. I was thinking about heading a little east of Fresno. Is is possible to have a good day of fishing out there from the shore or is it necessary to have a boat? My boat and gear is all in MN so I don't want to buy alot more than rod reel and tackle.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Feb 26, 2009)

I would 1st go to the DNR site and look up lake maps then pull up a crell survey to see if there are crappies in there.
Then start working the structure.
Find deep areas that have humps or shallows real close by.
I'm in Mn. so I can't give you local advice..sorry.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 4, 2009)

ktsand13 said:


> I am stationed in CA 'til this coming fall and I was wondering if anyone had a few tips on chasing down some crappies. I was thinking about heading a little east of Fresno. Is is possible to have a good day of fishing out there from the shore or is it necessary to have a boat? My boat and gear is all in MN so I don't want to buy alot more than rod reel and tackle.



Where are you stationed?


----------



## ktsand13 (Mar 4, 2009)

The monterey salinas area. I was particulary interested in finding out where it would be possible to fish from shore or public docks. If I have to rent a boat I will probably just not go fishing.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 4, 2009)

You are a long way from me so I don't know much about the fishing conditions there. 
There are some lakes east of Fresno that I have driven past and have seen people shore fishing.
The lakes close to here have a lot of shore fishing and some have pretty good crappy fishing. But in some the stripers have really dominated, but then you just go striper fishing.
Ca stocks a lot of trout in catchable sizes, some even 5 pounds. And has a lot of fishing resources. 

I think 2 dogs lives in that area, you could shoot him a pm and ask if he knows more. 
Also check out Western Outdoor News.


----------



## ktsand13 (Mar 4, 2009)

I appreciate your help. Would you mind naming one of those lakes with that shore fishing for crappies is an option.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Mar 4, 2009)

Look around Monterey Bay. There are a few public piers that are free and don't require a fishing license. Check before you fish. There is a book on CA lakes and rivers at OSH. The SJ mecury News has a fishing report Wed or Thurs. Call a bait shop and ask what is bitting and where.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 6, 2009)

ktsand13 said:


> I appreciate your help. Would you mind naming one of those lakes with that shore fishing for crappies is an option.




I am not sure of the names, my memory is not that good. Three Rivers I think is the name is east and a little south and is a good sized reservoir. I have never fished there just drove past but it might be a good crappie lake. 
When you go east of Fresno there are a lot of lakes and streams with a lot of fish, but you get above the elevation that crappie live pretty fast.
If you have never been there don't even take your fishing pole the first time. If you head straight east from Fresno, just keep going east until you can't go any further. You will be near the head of Kings Canyon and some of the most spectacular sights in the world. Then back track to Sequoya National Park and drive south through the park. You will see things that you never imagined and words can not describe. The road south out of the park will take you past Three Rivers.
Leave yourself plenty of time and fill up with gas before you leave Fresno. There is some gas available in the parks but it is far and few between and is high.
If you go crappy fishing the most you can do is catch your limit and have anther day of fishing, which is a good thing. But to go see Kings Canyon and the Sequoias will be a something that you will never forget.


----------

